
Swedish (centre) right-wing party's new logo wasn't quite thought through - pttrsmrt
https://www.liberalerna.se/
======
lobster_johnson
Site is down for me, so if anyone else is wondering what it looks like:
[http://www.svtstatic.se/cms-
image/cachable_image/1461423486/...](http://www.svtstatic.se/cms-
image/cachable_image/1461423486/svts/article8032492.svt/alternates/extralarge/bilder-
liberalerna-jpg)

------
T-A
"Right-wing"? The Swedish "liberal" party is more like a lukewarm social
democratic party for white collar workers who don't identify with the classic
blue collar constituency of the latter.

~~~
pttrsmrt
Hence the "(centre)", but according to Wikipedia: "...it has since the
leaderships of Lars Leijonborg and Jan Björklund in the 2000s become more
conservative and positioned itself clearly on the right"[0]

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberals_%28Sweden%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberals_%28Sweden%29)

------
bikamonki
B/c it looks like a dildo?

